# Ridley Scott schneidet Kevin Spacey aus seinem nächten Film - 6 Wochen vor Kinostart



## Darkmoon76 (9. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ridley Scott schneidet Kevin Spacey aus seinem nächten Film - 6 Wochen vor Kinostart* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ridley Scott schneidet Kevin Spacey aus seinem nächten Film - 6 Wochen vor Kinostart*


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (9. November 2017)

"Nächten"?


----------



## CoDBFgamer (9. November 2017)

Einfach traurig diese Entscheidung. Noch ist keine der Behauptungen bewiesen oder zur Anzeige gebracht worden. Vorurteilsfrei sieht anders aus. 
Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Film ja auch schon komplett abgedreht ist, ist das echt lächerlich.


----------



## mathias-h (9. November 2017)

Naja, immerhin werden die Szenen nachgedreht, ansonsten hätte ich es fast schon ein bisschen albern gefunden, das einfach rauszuschneiden (denn aus meiner subjektiven, ignoranten Sicht sind die Anschuldigungen in diesem speziellen Fall in Grenzen).


----------



## Orzhov (9. November 2017)

Ist das nicht auch so ein sexuelles Belästilustigungs Bärchen?


----------



## Tariguz (9. November 2017)

Krank.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. November 2017)

Ein guter Chef steht solange für seine Leute ein, bis es eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung gibt. Charakterlich aller unterste Schublade von Herrn Scott. Werde ich mir als Kinogänger sicherlich merken...


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2017)

In Hollywood sind sie halt sehr schnell bei solchen Entscheidungen. Bevor es das Internet gab war sowas in den 50/60er Jahren für eine Firma leichter zu reglen während die offiziellen Ermittlungen liefen - siehe den Film "Hail Cäsär".

Vorwürfe können in der USA noch schneller als bei uns eine Firma / Person ruinieren inzwischen. Selbst wenn es noch eine Ermittlung gibt wird und später sich vieleicht rausstellt die Person war unschuldig dann ist die Person für immer gebrandmarkt.

Ridley Scott und andere Firmen lassen jetzt Kevin Spacey schnell fallen weil sie sich nicht die finger verbrennen wollen. In der USA ist sauschnell via Tumblr / Twitter ein wütender mob mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln gestartet.


----------



## batesvsronin (10. November 2017)

Ach naja, als wäre das hier anders. Google mal Zipfelmännchen oder Ali Baba Spielplatz... 

Jörg Kachelmann wurde auch freigesprochen und hat den mal jemand aktuell Wetter ansagen sehen?


----------



## Odin333 (10. November 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ein guter Chef steht solange für seine Leute  ein, bis es eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung gibt. Charakterlich aller  unterste Schublade von Herrn Scott. Werde ich mir als Kinogänger  sicherlich merken...





CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Einfach traurig diese Entscheidung. Noch ist  keine der Behauptungen bewiesen oder zur Anzeige gebracht worden.  Vorurteilsfrei sieht anders aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass Spacey die Vorwürfe nicht bestreitet, was nun einmal einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich kommt.



batesvsronin schrieb:


> Ach naja, als wäre das hier anders. Google mal Zipfelmännchen oder Ali Baba Spielplatz...
> Jörg Kachelmann wurde auch freigesprochen und hat den mal jemand aktuell Wetter ansagen sehen?



This! Seine Karriere ist vorbei, egal ob die Vorwürfe stimmen oder nicht.


----------



## Xivanon (10. November 2017)

Inwieweit Spacey unschuldig ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob er es selber weiß. Es spricht aber so einiges gegen ihn. Allerdings finde ich die Entscheidung von Scott durchaus gut, denn es setzt ein Zeichen für die ganze Branche. Vielleicht überlegt sich der nächste Schauspieler zweimal, ob er jmd vergewaltigt, denn jetzt weiß man, dass es bedeuten kann, selbst aus bereits abgedrehten Filmen herausgeschnitten zu werden. Bis jetzt scheint das mit den ernsthaften Konsequenzen ja nicht so bekannt/verbreitet gewesen zu sein.


----------



## nevermind85 (10. November 2017)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Jörg Kachelmann wurde auch freigesprochen und hat den mal jemand aktuell Wetter ansagen sehen?



Hat er eigentlich gar nicht mehr nötig..
https://kachelmannwetter.com/de
Er wurde auch finanziell recht gut entschädigt.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass Spacey die Vorwürfe nicht bestreitet, was nun einmal einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich kommt.



Merkwürdiges Rechtsverständnis. Wenn mir jemand vorwirft, ein Mörder zu sein und ich nicht sage, dass ich kein Mörder bin, ist das ein Schuldeingeständnis? Diese Ansicht ist so unglaublich falsch.. Den Begriff Unschuldsvermutung hast Du aber schonmal gehört?




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> This! Seine Karriere ist vorbei, egal ob die Vorwürfe stimmen oder nicht.



Das wiederum stimmt; Gründe dafür könnten verquere Ansichten der Mistgabel-Fraktion sein


----------



## Odin333 (10. November 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Merkwürdiges Rechtsverständnis. Wenn mir jemand vorwirft, ein Mörder zu sein und ich nicht sage, dass ich kein Mörder bin, ist das ein Schuldeingeständnis? Diese Ansicht ist so unglaublich falsch.. Den Begriff Unschuldsvermutung hast Du aber schonmal gehört?


Und da wären sie wieder, die Äpfel und Birnen. Der Mörder streitet nicht nur nicht ab, dass er kein Mörder ist, sondern er sagt, dass er sich an den Mord nicht erinnern kann, er entschuldigt sich aber dafür und meint, dass er zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt sehr betrunken war.
Genau das hat Spacey getan. In einer Stellungnahme beschreibt er, dass er sich nicht an den Vorfall erinnern kann, sich aber „zutiefst“ bei Rapp entschuldigt. Spacey gibt an, dass er damals "sehr betrunken" war.



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Das wiederum stimmt; Gründe dafür könnten verquere Ansichten der Mistgabel-Fraktion sein


Mhm... Mistgabel Fraktion... als ob du gegenüber einem freigesprochenen Vergewaltiger, Pädophilen ect. nicht misstrauisch wärst...


----------



## nevermind85 (10. November 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und da wären sie wieder, die Äpfel und Birnen. Der Mörder streitet nicht nur nicht ab, dass er kein Mörder ist, sondern er sagt, dass er sich an den Mord nicht erinnern kann, er entschuldigt sich aber dafür und meint, dass er zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt sehr betrunken war.
> Genau das hat Spacey getan. In einer Stellungnahme beschreibt er, dass er sich nicht an den Vorfall erinnern kann, sich aber „zutiefst“ bei Rapp entschuldigt. Spacey gibt an, dass er damals "sehr betrunken" war.



Wenn Du Deine Aussage darauf beziehst, solltest Du das vlt. auch entsprechend formulieren? Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass auch in dem Fall rechtlich kein Schuldeingeständnis ist.



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Mhm... Mistgabel Fraktion... als ob du gegenüber einem freigesprochenen Vergewaltiger, Pädophilen ect. nicht misstrauisch wärst...



Jemand, der wegen Vergewaltigung angeklagt und dessen Unschuld bewiesen wurde, ist kein Vergewaltiger oO
Aber nein, Jörg Kachelmann z.B. wäre ich höchstens misstrauisch gegenüber, wenn es ums Wetter geht.
Mir geht es hier auch gar nicht darum, Spacey zu verteidigen, aber Jemanden zu verurteilen, ohne alle Hintergründe zu kennen und noch bevor es zur Anklage gekommen ist, hat schon im Mittelalter das ein oder andere die falschen getroffen. Und daraus sollte man dann schon lernen.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2017)

Gerade bei den Gerichten und Anklagen in der USA habe ich meine Zweifel. Da wurde so oft während den jahrelangen gerichtsverfahren rausgefunden das der Ankläger gelogen hat oder Beweise gefälscht hat. Oder eine Person die über 10 Jahre auf ihre Hinrichtung wartet wird freigelassen weil durch DNA Verfahren der wahre Mörder gefunden wurde.


----------



## Batze (10. November 2017)

Auch wenn seine Karriere als Schauspieler jetzt vorbei ist, am Hungertuch muss er bestimmt nicht nagen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. November 2017)

Warte mal die sicher noch kommenden Zivilklagen ab.


----------



## ectoplasma7 (12. November 2017)

Ich habe im Gegensatz den Verdacht das, rein in Sachen Verurteilung, rein garnichts passieren wird. Trotz etlicher Bezichtigungen aus
dem von ihm gegründetem Talentförderungsverein für Kinder und Jugendliche, ,mehrerer Schauspieler und eines Regisseurs und einem Soldatem.
Nicht zu vergessen seine Teilnahme an Flügen auf Jeffrey Epsteins "Lolita Express",welcher  für (lediglich)18 Monate Gefängnis verurteilt wurde wegen Vergewaltigung einer Minderjährigen .Andere Gäste waren Bill Clinton,auch mehrfach angeklagt -  ohne Konsequenzen . Dann sein ein eigener Bruder der ihn als Monster betitelt.
Ein anderer  ,zugegeben heftigerer Fall,aber symptomatisch für das "unter den teppich kehren", ist Jimmy Saville der Hundertfach angeklagt wurde aber die Polizei nicht einmal darauf reagiert hat,erst nach seinem Tod.
Trotz alledem wird er meiner Erfahrung nicht verurteilt werden, fürchte ich (genausowenig wie Weinstein)
Es stimmt zwar das in den USA viele Unschuldige im Knast sitzen ,das gilt aber leider nicht für die  "Elite".
Die Empörung in Hollywood ist natürlich wie in Weinsteins teilweise geheuchelt,da auch Spaceys Verhalten schon länger für viele mehr als nur ein Gerücht galt.


----------



## ectoplasma7 (12. November 2017)

*...mehr als nur ein Gerücht war" wollte ich schreiben .Und ein paar andere Rechtschreibfehler,sorry grad erst aufgewacht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. November 2017)

Kann mich Wynn und CoDBFgamer nur anschliessen. Das ganze ist eine Hexenjagd. Selbstjustiz und Rufschädigung inklusive. Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen wurde scheint dort nichts wert zu sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. November 2017)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Gegensatz den Verdacht das, rein in Sachen Verurteilung, rein garnichts passieren wird. Trotz etlicher Bezichtigungen aus
> dem von ihm gegründetem Talentförderungsverein für Kinder und Jugendliche, ,mehrerer Schauspieler und eines Regisseurs und einem Soldatem.
> Nicht zu vergessen seine Teilnahme an Flügen auf Jeffrey Epsteins "Lolita Express",welcher  für (lediglich)18 Monate Gefängnis verurteilt wurde wegen Vergewaltigung einer Minderjährigen .Andere Gäste waren Bill Clinton,auch mehrfach angeklagt -  ohne Konsequenzen . Dann sein ein eigener Bruder der ihn als Monster betitelt.
> Ein anderer  ,zugegeben heftigerer Fall,aber symptomatisch für das "unter den teppich kehren", ist Jimmy Saville der Hundertfach angeklagt wurde aber die Polizei nicht einmal darauf reagiert hat,erst nach seinem Tod.
> ...



Wie soll man jemanden verurteilen, der nicht angeklagt wurde? 
Und öffentlich getätigte Behauptungen ohne Beweise / Zeugen sind völlig irrelevant, bis eben für die "Teeren und Federn"-Fraktion, die weder Beweise noch ordentliches Verfahren benötigen, wie jetzt eben ein Herr Ridley Scott um "Selbstjustiz" zu üben.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und öffentlich getätigte Behauptungen ohne Beweise / Zeugen sind völlig irrelevant



Also wenn jemand einem anderen was antut, kein Dritter es sieht, ist die Tat irrelevant? Oh Mann


----------



## Worrel (13. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand einem anderen was antut, kein Dritter es sieht, ist die Tat irrelevant? Oh Mann


Ob eine *Behauptung *oder eine *Tat *irrelevant ist, ist doch schon ein kleiner Unterschied, meinst du nicht?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand einem anderen was antut, kein Dritter es sieht, ist die Tat irrelevant? Oh Mann



Lesen und verstehen sind zwei Dinge. 
Eine Behauptung bleibt erst mal nur eine Behauptung. Wenn es wirklich eine Tat gab, dann ist das natürlich nicht irrelevant. Andersrum ist Rufschädigung auch kein "feiner Zug".


----------



## ectoplasma7 (13. November 2017)

Ich gebe dir Recht erstmal muss es eine Anklage geben um verurteilt zu werden - aber das ist ja genau das Problem, obwohl es jetzt schon etliche Anschuldigungen in den Fällen Weinstein/Spacey gibt,wird es nichtmal zur Anklage gebracht bzw polizeilich untersucht ,und deswegen werden sie ja auch nicht verurteilt...bis jetzt jedenfalls.Eine Untersuchung der Fälle ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt und dann können sie immer noch ihre Unschuld beweisen .Ihre Karrieren sind  sowieso schon im Eimer.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. November 2017)

ectoplasma7 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht erstmal muss es eine Anklage geben um verurteilt zu werden - aber das ist ja genau das Problem, obwohl es jetzt schon etliche Anschuldigungen in den Fällen Weinstein/Spacey gibt,wird es nichtmal zur Anklage gebracht bzw polizeilich untersucht ,und deswegen werden sie ja auch nicht verurteilt...bis jetzt jedenfalls.Eine Untersuchung der Fälle ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt und dann können sie immer noch ihre Unschuld beweisen .Ihre Karrieren sind  sowieso schon im Eimer.


Noch mal, wenn die Betroffenen keine Anklage erheben, was soll die Justiz dann machen? 
Bei Spacey wollte sich der Betroffene nach 30 Jahren wohl einfach jetzt mal Luft machen. Hat ja auch gereicht, Spaceys Karriere ist im Eimer, egal ob wahr oder nicht.
Bei Weinstein ist inzwischen Asia Argento etwa wieder zurückgerudert und hat zugegeben, dass sie freiwillig mit ihm gevögelt hat um ihre Karriere zu pushen.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2017)

Zeus wird aus allen Filme derzeit auch entfernt 

Der Postillon: Nach Missbrauchsvorwürfen: Zeus aus griechischer Mythologie entfernt


----------



## ectoplasma7 (14. November 2017)

Es muss keine direkte Klage eines betroffenen Klägers geben um ein Verfahren zu eröffnen. Bei Weinstein hat die Polizei aufgrund mehrerer Hinweise  schon 2015 ermittelt..
Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat es nur nicht für Nötig gehalten ihn zur Anklage zu bringen und sich dafür jetzt entschuldigt.
Und bei Spacey gibt es nicht nur einen Betroffenen sondern die Zahl derer ist mittlerweile mindestens zweistellig.
Und dann ist da noch das Problem das viele Anzeigen ignoriert werden wie im Fall Jimmy Savile.
Aber gut  bei Kevin Spacey gibt es wohl auch keine Ermittlungen noch Anklagen, also kann es micht zum Verfahren kommen,das ist wohl wahr.


----------

